# Name the TV programmes.



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

*Good Luck*


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 11, 2013)

5 - Columbo?


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Tina63 said:


> 5 - Columbo?



'fraid not Tina but keep trying, these go way back to the 60's


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

4. Champion the Wonder Horse - one of my favourites as a kid


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

5. Marcus Welby M.D.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

7. The Prisoner. Weird programme!


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 4. Champion the Wonder Horse - one of my favourites as a kid



Nope, sorry Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

8. Mission Impossible


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 5. Marcus Welby M.D.



Indeed it is, well done.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 7. The Prisoner. Weird programme!



Alan you're on a roll here.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 8. Mission Impossible



The original TV series, well done Alan


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Time Tunnel


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

David H said:


> Nope, sorry Alan.



Surprised! Must have a think!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

3. Land of the Giants  I watched a lot of telly as a kid!


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 1. Time Tunnel



Well Done Alan, 
we all know what you did when you were young (watched a lot of TV)


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 3. Land of the Giants  I watched a lot of telly as a kid!



Yep right again Alan


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Just 2, 4 and 6 to get now.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

*Clue for number 4*

The Horse has a similar sounding name to the site I host the images on.

You'll find that out by right clicking on an image and go to properties in Internet Explorer or Inspect element in Google and it's among the coding.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

David H said:


> The Horse has a similar sounding name to the site I host the images on.
> 
> You'll find that out by right clicking on an image and go to properties in Internet Explorer or Inspect element in Google and it's among the coding.



Ah! My Friend Flicka  I never saw that, certainly don't remember seeing it, but I have heard of it.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Ah! My Friend Flicka  I never saw that, certainly don't remember seeing it, but I have heard of it.



Well Done Alan just 2 and 6 to get.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

*Clues for 2 and 6*

*2:* 
The gentleman was a seafarer in his day.

*6.*
Catchphrases from this show. Goodnight Dick and Velly Intelesting.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

6. Rowan and Martin's Laugh In  A bit too 'old' for me to watch at the time.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2013)

2. The Ghost and Mrs Muir  Again, something I don't remember watching, might have been on after my bedtime!


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 6. Rowan and Martin's Laugh In  A bit too 'old' for me to watch at the time.



Well Done Alan, it had a cult following.


----------



## David H (Nov 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> 2. The Ghost and Mrs Muir  Again, something I don't remember watching, might have been on after my bedtime!



Yes indeed Alan well done


----------

